
Top Ad Executive Says Adblock Companies Are Mendacious Coven of Techie Wannabes - 13kbps
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/internet/news/top-ad-executive-says-adblock-companies-are-immoral-mendacious-coven-of-techie-wannabes-795088
======
PaulHoule
Until I can get something better than slow dsl adblock plus will go on.

